# Nước hoa nữ YSL Libre EDP với hương thơm mang vẻ quyến rũ, thanh lịch



## Yuna (21/1/21)

Ra mắt năm 2019, nước hoa nữ *YSL Libre EDP* đã khẳng định được vị thế của mình trên thị trường nước hoa. Với tiêu chí tạo cho khách hàng sự sang trọng, gợi cảm và cá tính,* Yves Saint Laurent *luôn dễ dàng chiếm trọn cảm tình của những tín đồ mê nước hoa khó tính nhất. 




*Nước hoa nữ YSL Libre EDP* không chỉ sở hữu một mùi hương quyến rũ mà còn hớp hồn phái đẹp bởi thiết kế đẳng cấp và khác biệt. Được bao phủ bằng lớp thủy tinh toát lên vẻ tinh khiết và sang trọng. Dây chuyền vàng vòng quanh cổ chai một cách quý phái, cùng tên logo thương hiệu YSL màu vàng nổi bật ôm sát thân chai cho thấy sự đẳng cấp không bao giờ mất của Yves Saint Laurent. Bên cạnh đó, với thiết kế nắp chai không đối xứng tạo nên vẻ độc đáo cho “siêu phẩm” *nước hoa dành cho nữ* này.

*Hương đặc trưng*
Hương đầu: Cam quýt, Hoa lavender, Lý chua đen
Hương giữa: Hoa nhài, Hoa lavender, Hoa cam
Hương cuối: Vani, Gỗ tuyết tùng



 
*Nước hoa nữ YSL Libre EDP* là một mùi hương hoa phương Đông, nổi bật ở lớp hương đầu là Hoa lavender quyến rũ và Hoa cam tươi mát, cùng mùi phảng phất của oải hương. Tiếp đến tầng hương giữa lại là sự phô diễn của Hoa lavender và hương cam tươi mát. Cùng với đó, sự góp mặt của hoa nhài càng làm tăng cảm giác thích thú khó tả cho người dùng. Cuối cùng, sự kết hợp giữa hương Vanilla và gỗ tuyết tùng giúp cô nàng *YSL Libre EDP* trở nên ngọt ngào và quyến rũ hơn, nhưng vẫn giữ được độ thanh lịch và tươi mới.

Đối với những cô nàng còn băn khoăn chưa biết lựa chọn mùi hương nào để đi làm, hay hẹn hò với bạn trai, thậm chí là những cuộc gặp gỡ đối tác hay những buổi tiệc sang trọng thì* nước hoa nữ YSL Libre EDP* chắc chắn bạn sẽ là một cô gái nổi bật giữa đám đông cho mà xem. Hãy nhanh tay liên hệ với *nuochoatot.com* để nhận được nhiều ưu đãi về các dòng sản phẩm* nước hoa ysl* trong dịp tết này nhé!


----------



## Thanhhoaa89 (18/3/21)

không chỉ sở hữu một mùi hương quyến rũ mà còn hớp hồn phái đẹp bởi thiết kế đẳng cấp và khác biệt


----------

